
New cloud attack takes full control of virtual machines with little effort - jonbaer
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/new-attack-steals-private-crypto-keys-by-corrupting-data-in-computer-memory/
======
jonbaer
Paper:
[https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/usenixsecurit...](https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/usenixsecurity16/sec16_paper_razavi.pdf)

------
krupan
From TFA:

"computer scientists have developed a significantly more refined Rowhammer
technique they call Flip Feng Shui. It manipulates deduplication operations
that many cloud hosts use to save memory resources by sharing identical chunks
of data used by two or more virtual machines. Just as traditional Feng Shui
aims to create alignment or harmony in a home or office, Flip Feng Shui can
massage physical memory in a way that causes crypto keys and other sensitive
data to be stored in locations known to be susceptible to Rowhammer."

